# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Ondragelijke Pijn Onder De Voeten

## mamutskywalker

Hallo

Ik Heb Al Paar Jaar Zeer Erg Pijn Onder Mijn Voeten, Om Meer Specifieker Te Zijn Onder Mijn Hakken
Als Ik Dus Langer Moet Staan Of Moet Lopen Heb Ik Dit Pijn En Doet Heel Erg Zeer, Dan Ben Ik Dus Helemaal Kapot Voor De Rest Van De Dag,
Ben Bij De Huisarts Geweest Paar Keer Hij Egt Dat Het Van Zelf Weggaat En De Orthopeet Heeft Een Foto Van De Tenen Gamaakt En Zegt Dat Het Hielspoor Is 
Ik Heb Natuurlijk Beetje Opgezocht En Het Lijkt Helemaal Ni Op Hielspoor, 
Nu Moet Ik Hier Mee Lopen En Geen Hond (doktors) Die Het Serieus Wil Nemen

Ik Hoop Dat Iemand Mij Kan Helpen 

Alvast Bedankt

Jan

----------


## Nora

Zou het kunnen zijn dat je teveel op je hakken steunt door je houding? Daardoor komt er meer druk op. Ik weet weinig van voetreflectie, maar ik weet wel dat je voet correspondeerd met de rest van je lichaam. Dus als je last heb van je ogen, doet het tussen je tenen pijn. Ik weet niet welk lichaamsdeel in contact staat met je hakken, maar je zou eens kunnen kijken welk lichaamsdeel ook pijn doet. Verder lijkt het me goed dat je eens naar een ander ortho gaat. Een secend opinion is nooit weg. Want een foto van je teen terwijl je pijn aan je hakken hebt lijkt niet goed. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## viaene

> Hallo
> 
> Ik Heb Al Paar Jaar Zeer Erg Pijn Onder Mijn Voeten, Om Meer Specifieker Te Zijn Onder Mijn Hakken
> Als Ik Dus Langer Moet Staan Of Moet Lopen Heb Ik Dit Pijn En Doet Heel Erg Zeer, Dan Ben Ik Dus Helemaal Kapot Voor De Rest Van De Dag,
> Ben Bij De Huisarts Geweest Paar Keer Hij Egt Dat Het Van Zelf Weggaat En De Orthopeet Heeft Een Foto Van De Tenen Gamaakt En Zegt Dat Het Hielspoor Is 
> Ik Heb Natuurlijk Beetje Opgezocht En Het Lijkt Helemaal Ni Op Hielspoor, 
> Nu Moet Ik Hier Mee Lopen En Geen Hond (doktors) Die Het Serieus Wil Nemen
> 
> Ik Hoop Dat Iemand Mij Kan Helpen 
> ...


kun je duidelijk het probleem nog eens uitleggen waar je nu precies pijn hebt.dus als ik goed versta is de pijn ter hoogte van de hiel, is de pijn aan de binnenkantvan de hiel?, kun je me zeggen aub waar dan kunnen we je helpen.

----------


## Zwartje

Toen ik het las, was het eerste dat in mij op kwam toch echt wel hielspoor!
Ik heb het ook gehad. Je kunt nauwelijks meer op die hiel staan. Het is een nare doordringende pijn. Alsof je hele hiel "beurs" is en je bij wijze van spreken op je bot staat en landt.
Bij mij hebben gelzooltjes echt het beste effect gehad. Je hebt ze in verschillende soorten. Het moet wel echt gel zijn!
Die gel vangt de klap enigszins op. Ik ben op gaan letten dat ik mijn hiel 'zachtjes" neerzet. Ik heb schoenen gekocht die extra zachte zolen en zo hebben. Voor mij zijn dat bepaalde modellen van Ecco. Die zijn echt heel zacht en verend. Ook niet te veel staan op die hiel en het is na verloop van tijd toch weggetrokken. Maar... zodra je een tijdje niet oplet, verkeerde schoenen hebt, op blote voeten op een harde ondergrond loopt of te veel loopt, komt het weer terug.

Ik had verder geen zin in onderzoeken of rare injecties (die zelden helpen)

Zoals jij het beschrijft lijkt het me toch wel hielspoor!

----------


## Agnes574

Lees voor het zekerste eens de artikels hier op MediCity ivm Hielspoor...makkelijk op te zoeken via de zoekmachine bovenaan als je het niet meteen vind!

----------

